# Beach Sharking Sign IN



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

---Signing In---

I was there with my daughter and son.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*BananaTom was there.*_

_*I invited my friend Jennifer, she came with daughter Camey and son Kelly. She stated she can not wait for the next one.*_

_*The count is 1 PFF member and 3 guests.*_


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was there... take care


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

I was there my Wife and 3 kids, Posted some pics on the original shark post.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

+ 1


----------



## Snake (Aug 21, 2009)

I was there with wife and son.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

+2


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a great time, awesome weather, left bout midnite but no sharks..

rich


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i was half there, no alcohol, meatloaf, as we get older there are some things we should not eat or at least in moderation

crowning around was all there, but today she is only at 10 percent

still was good to see everyone

angelyn was disappointed wecould not camp out

cant wait till october and the mcree camp out!


----------



## Born2Lose (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey yall, used to post as Pompano223 but had trouble retrieving my password so this is the new name. Showed up last night with my three sons and had a great time. Good times with good people...can't wait for the next one


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

so far 23.....keep on counting..........


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

3 Me, my wife and son.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

3 with me, my son, Nick, his friend, John, and me. (but no sharks:banghead)


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 Had a good time.


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Had a great time. First time meeting people from the Forum. You guys KICK A$$!! Take care and can't wait till the next one!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

BOHUNTER1 WAS AT THE SHOW! All by himself


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i saw myself in a picture so i guess is was there! food, friends and fishing don't get no better!


----------



## Xakane (Aug 11, 2009)

I was there with my wife and 2 year old as well as my dad and his wife. +5


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

Present


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Kookmeyer,

Was that you with the Nikon out there snapping pics like the paparrazzi? Post those bad boys! You took some awesome shots!


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

That was me! I was there with ya steve..



Good meeting you guys, wish i would have gotten there earlier.



i need to get one of those arrow heads and mount it on my speargun! hah


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Briana and I were there. What a great turn out! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Renee and I there...had a blast! We wre last 2 off the beach.... Think they made a drink named after it...


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Razorback124 (8/23/2009)*That was me! I was there with ya steve..
> 
> Good meeting you guys, wish i would have gotten there earlier.
> 
> i need to get one of those arrow heads and mount it on my speargun! hah


You mean this one?(Bowhunter1 made this)


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

Aye, aye, photos are posted


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i was there with my gf


----------



## alsouto (Aug 5, 2009)

I was there first get together very nice people there can't wait for the next one


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (8/23/2009)*Renee and I there...had a blast! We wre last 2 off the beach.... Think they made a drink named after it...


thats FREAKING HILARIOUS.......you GO CLAY :shedevil


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I was there also. It was great meeting most of yall. Had a blast and we all need to get together again sometime soon


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright everyone that was one heck of a good time beverages, good friends. Anyone who did not enjoy the great weather and atmosphere was not there. Wild Bill [Fucaiyon] my wife Bonnie and Dusten want to thank everyone for there great hospitality. We now know the meaning Of the Pff. We will join you guys again soon.Lets get the final tally there were alot of people there. I will get the pictures posted soon wow ................................................................................. It was well worth the drive from Mississippi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

+3 .......me jess and his son spencer. man i feel asleep around 11 and woke up and damn near everyone was gone. that was some good sleep nice breeze and waves crashing. best thing about falling asleep no hang over.:doh


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *[email protected] (8/23/2009)*+3 .......me jess and his son spencer. man i feel asleep around 11 and woke up and damn near everyone was gone. that was some good sleep nice breeze and waves crashing. best thing about falling asleep no hang over.:doh


_*I was wondering what happened to you !!*_

_*I saw all the gear you guys brought. And then when I looked for you, I thought it was strange that you come to the beach with all that fishing gear, and leave thirty minutes later !!*_

_*Hope you caught a Big Shark in your Dreams Buddy !!!*_


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wewere there as spectators..........................Dennis & Donna


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a blast! From all the reports and pics, this was an event none of you will forget! Great job guys! Hope to make the next one!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Iwas theretoo well and enjoyed a great time with great folks...also, met a newmember Albert aka "alsouto" on here...can't wait to have you on board the "Lost Bound Train" for a great day of fishing...

Thanks everyone for a great time...left around mid night and no sharks yet...did any one at least get a knock down? not to be confused with a knock out...LOL

Jimmy


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Wendy ,Brandy and Addison made it. Also my neighbor Ronda and her grandson made it. 

Streesless is out of the country today but he was present last nite.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I was there with my son Brandon(B-Dawg).


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I was there, I had fun!


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

+2 Me and my mom were there, had lots of fun. Too bad there was no shark


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nikkie and I were there. I had a great time even though I had to bail out at midnight.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

I was there! had a blast as usual!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

+ 3 I was there with my buddy Duayne and his girlfriend Summer. I didn't know they couldn't stay long or I would have drove myself.:boo


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

So whose adding the numbers??????????


----------



## flfishdad (Oct 4, 2007)

myself and my wife was there for a couple of hrs, nice to meet some of you ,enjoyed everyone having fun do it again


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FishnLane (8/25/2009)*So whose adding the numbers??????????


Lane, I counted 79 signed in so far.


----------



## PiracyShip (Aug 11, 2009)

> *Ocean Man (8/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FishnLane (8/25/2009)*So whose adding the numbers??????????
> ...




Dang, thats alot. 100 people goal for next year...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Good counting Ocean Man. I agree. 100 next time. (not including sharks):banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

next year? we need to have another event before then

november or sumthin?


----------



## mud shovel (Dec 6, 2007)

sorry sp late to post 2 with me and special thanks to the gentleman in the cowboy hat for giving my buddy rick a jump start left all interior lights on all night and we were pretty much stuck

either way we still had a blast should have another one b4 water temp starts to drop just a suggestion and thanks again ray 

rich


----------

